# Meet Duncan



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Our new boy is home. This is Duncan, our Black Russian Terrier puppy at 8 weeks old.

He is more than I could have asked for! He is just wonderful. I am so in love with this boy!

Duncan at my feet while I type:









Watching the kids play on the porch:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Attack!!









Enjoying his first bully stick:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!!
He is so cute. How's Lucky taking to him??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations and what a very lucky pup to have such a great home with you. I felt the same way you did when I brought my Golden pup home. Enjoy the puppy months, they do go by real fast. My Golden is almost 8 months old now.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys!

I will enjoy the puppy months....:biggrin:

Lucky is doing great with him. As of right now they both kinda do their own thing. Duncan has tried a few times to play with Lucky, but Lucky isn't quite ready yet...and that's okay. She'll warm up to him in her own time. I don't want to rush anything.

I'm glad to report that the switch to Orijen is going great so far. This morning he had a very hard, normal poop (and outside I might add)! LOL....


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow he is HUGE!!!! 

What did you say their full size is?

P.S. He is quite handsome by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How adorable, another terrier owner on board, you'll have some great stories!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Wow he is HUGE!!!!
> 
> What did you say their full size is?
> 
> P.S. He is quite handsome by the way. :biggrin:


Thanks!

Duncan was one of the biggest in the litter. The breeder said that he will probably be between 29 and 30 inches tall at the shoulder and weight 130+ pounds. Time will tell......:biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy cow is he going to be BIG!! He is really handsome and has a VERY serious look about him! Can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable! Gotta keep telling myself "I can't have a puppy, I can't have a puppy ......"

Keep the pictures coming for those of us who don't have babies anymore!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG!!!! Very cute boy you got there Sara!!! I'm glad that we will get to watch him grow because I know that you'll be posting pictures all the time!

Congrats to the new family :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! How did I miss these? I noticed that you changed your avatar, and thought that you HAD to have posted more pics! So I had to search them out.

WHAT A CUTIE!!!!!!! He just looks sooo sweet. Man, he's gonna be huuuuge!! 

Thanks for apeasing my Lenny-syndrome. But I have to warn you, this is only temporary. I'm going to want more pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

More pics. a comin' soon!! :tongue:


----------

